# Skateboard PC



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 1, 2008)

OK, so I work at a Skate shop here in town (I dont skate though seriously).  And I have a Lian Li with the little wheels on it.  So I had the idea of putting skateboard trucks and wheels on the bottom, replacing the stock ones.  I have everything I need, just have to Drill some holes...and measure.  Ill post some pics up when Im done!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2008)

Do it lion! How good are you at airbrushing? Maybe you can do something in a "Graffiti replica" for the case paint.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Do it lion! How good are you at airbrushing? Maybe you can do something in a "Graffiti replica" for the case paint.



that would be bad ass,  I know a guy that can do custom vynls.  Ive never airbrushed before though

this is the trucks ill be using


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG! You've got to do it and take pics!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 1, 2008)

I wold say to take some riser blocks and backup those screws so they dont want to tear out of the bottom of the case. Washers would do as well, but since you are using the skate theme. Also be sure to use stiff urathane bushings and tighten those trucks good, you dont want you case to wobble about!


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll be impressed when you can kickflip it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 1, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> I'll be impressed when you can kickflip it.



I want a video of that ...that'd be freekin sweet!


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 3, 2008)

ok, I know this thread is going to turn into a Log, so if a mod could move it that would be great.

My boss gave me this Biostar case from work, so i got it and Im going to do some mods to it, including painting, cutting fan holes, putting the trucks on there that i was talking about.  Any other suggestions would be awsome! 

here are some pics of what it will look like.  they arent bolted down yet just sitting there.  I want them to be as close to the edges as possible.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 3, 2008)

Put grip tape on the top.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

An old school Powell-Peralta insignia etched into the side of that case would be the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2008)

forget paint....just sticker the whole thing and get a hobby knife to cut the holes back in it!

Or woodgrain it...lol, so the griptape looks better on top.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 3, 2008)

how would i do that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

I want to ride that bad!


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 3, 2008)

dude this will be very cool you gotta skate trick it out fully. i reckon do the whole thing in grip tape, insides as well, jr is onto something with the half pipe idea.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 3, 2008)

i think im going to cover the inside with grip tape, and the cover the outside with stickers, and cut out a window,  i dont know how im going to cut it, but something different from the normal box. going to drill holes tonight

JRracin:  I want to incorporate a halfpipe design in it , maybe put a techdeck toy one on top? lol


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 6, 2008)

ok so here is what i got,

I mounted the trucks

put griptape on the bottom of the inside and on the sides of the cd/HDD racks

got a giant green Spitfire sticker that is going to go on the side of the out side of the case and i cut his mouth out and im going to trace it and make his mouth a window.  

Also im going to take all the cd bezel covers out (except for one)and replace them with one
sheet of plexi with a 120mm fan attached. 

the silver part of the bezel will be covered in stickers, and I cut out the 3 lower parts of the bezel to make it less plain looking, ill put something in to cover the holes.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Pics lion pics pics pics!!!! I bet you this is going to look kickass when finished.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 6, 2008)

It will either look kickass or just dumb...either way i tried!  

ill try to get pics up tomorrow after i get some more done


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

ok so i just wanted to get some pics up.  

these show the holes i cut for the fans, and you can see the griptape on the bottom of the case.

also i drew up what the sticker is going to look like.  but remember his mouth is going to be cut out and made into a window.

i cut it earlier today so with any luck i will have pics of the window up tonight


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

ok!  so i finally finished the sticker and the window.  here are the pics VVV

also im going to put some cathodes right about the mouth on the inside to give him a red grin.

I had to scrap the front plexi idea, so PLEASE give me some ideas for what to do with the front bezel


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

OK so I took some more pics with everything together. 

yes no?


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 7, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> OK so I took some more pics with everything together.
> 
> yes no?



thats lookin pretty gnar right there.

i just dont know if im feeling the whole griptape on the inside...


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

it is skateboard themed so i had to put the griptape in there somewhere.   It will looke better once the Mobo and other stuff is in it


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazing dude. The thing is simply sick, but i hope you trashed the whole techdeck idea.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Amazing dude. The thing is simply sick, but i hope you trashed the whole techdeck idea.



lol yeah i just need to finish up the front bezel and ill be done with it.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, it will look even better with the parts in it. good idea with the giant sticker. So, what is the computer gonna be used for, home-use or is it going to be for your work?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2008)

TBH Lion, keep the griptape, it adds an extra "feel" (no pun intended) to the whole sk8 thing. Looks really well so far and I like how you went with the sticker. Simple but yet enough flair.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Yeah, it will look even better with the parts in it. good idea with the giant sticker. So, what is the computer gonna be used for, home-use or is it going to be for your work?



im giving it to my friend who has had the same computer since his parents split up like 4 or 5 years ago, and in turn he is giving me his old one to mess with and mod.


----------

